# Blackdown 1995 Photos



## medic65726 (6 Aug 2004)

FYI..... I was the staff Photographer at Blackdown in 1995. I recently found: a few yearbooks, a number of photographs and ALL the negatives from the pictures I took all summer (Including ones that went in the yearbook). I have pics from grad parades, COY/Platoon Pics, Staff Pics etc., pics from the big storm, etc.
If anyone is interested in any of them (I would have to charge a bit to reprint some) let me know.

Simon Martin
Critical Care Flight Paramedic
airambulance@canada.com


----------



## primer (7 Aug 2004)

The Storm of 95 I was in I Coy. It hit us at 02:00 and was a wind from Hell  put up some of those PICS


----------



## ParaMoe (29 Sep 2004)

yeah gimme a site where I can get some pics.
the girls ohhh the girls


----------



## medic65726 (30 Sep 2004)

Staff from A Coy


----------



## medic65726 (30 Sep 2004)

Staff from B Coy.


----------



## medic65726 (30 Sep 2004)

Staff from C Coy.


----------



## medic65726 (30 Sep 2004)

Staff from D Coy.


----------



## medic65726 (30 Sep 2004)

Staff from E Coy


----------



## medic65726 (30 Sep 2004)

Staff from J Coy (with CLI-Band Cadets)


----------



## medic65726 (30 Sep 2004)

After the Storm!!!!!


----------



## medic65726 (30 Sep 2004)

A Piper at the Sunset Ceremony.


----------



## gt102 (30 Sep 2004)

great photo's, now I can picture the Storm thanks to those pics...I just heard the storm, now that visual paints a nice picture in my mind!


----------



## ParaMoe (30 Sep 2004)

yeah those pics remind me of the days, hey you forgot to put up "the wreakin'crew" of that year.  Where is the GMT staff pic?  
If anyone else remembers these days (or 7 weeks) e-mail me.


Later


----------



## medic65726 (30 Sep 2004)

I don't have a print of the GMT pics, only negatives. I'll see if I can get them scanned or reprinted.


----------



## primer (1 Oct 2004)

That look like my Tent  I was there 

what about some of the Basic Coys

Cheers::


----------



## medic65726 (1 Oct 2004)

All I have prints of are a ton of pics from the sunset ceremony.....and the few staff pics I've posted. I'm getting a film scanner that I should have in a couple of weeks and then I can scan some of the almost 900 negatives I have from that summer. Then maybe I'll set up a website to post them on. THey should be decent quality so If you want reprints you'll be able to do that from the digital fils.....I'll get back to you on that.....as soon as I can.


----------



## medic65726 (14 Oct 2004)

F Coy, platoon pic


----------



## medic65726 (14 Oct 2004)

Training Support Company, Staff Pic


----------



## medic65726 (14 Oct 2004)

I finally got my film scanner so if there are any specific pictures people are after let me know.
I can make them low res and post them here, or high res suitable for printing, maybe even as an 8X10, and e-mail them to you.


----------



## SC1moretime (8 Mar 2005)

...is it me or are there only two pics on this thread? :S I really want to see the jcoy staff and cli cadet photos!!!!! that was like 3 years before i was in JCOY it would be neat to see my staff cadets and officers as cadets


----------



## medic65726 (8 Mar 2005)

JCOY staff and CLI Band Cadets


----------



## Zedic_1913 (8 Mar 2005)

My former band officer is in that picture I believe he was a Staff Cadet WO there.


----------



## medic65726 (8 Mar 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> My former band officer is in that picture I believe he was a Staff Cadet WO there.


Who would that be?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (8 Mar 2005)

Micheal Tolpa, I believe he's in the second row ... second from the left.


----------



## medic65726 (8 Mar 2005)

Yes, I remember WO Tolpa from all those years ago. That is him in the second row.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (8 Mar 2005)

Well last I heard he is now a 2LT (could be a LT by now) in the CIC with my sister corps #41 Port Perry.


----------



## drrchief (7 Apr 2005)

Any 'G' Coy pics?
I was an Officer Cadet that Summer 
Appreciate seeing any and hearing from other officers and staff cadets from that year.


----------



## primer (8 Apr 2005)

drrchief said:
			
		

> Any 'G' Coy pics?
> I was an Officer Cadet that Summer
> Appreciate seeing any and hearing from other officers and staff cadets from that year.



  >VIVA  > I remember you


----------



## drrchief (8 Apr 2005)

> :skull: >
What was my nickname?
And do you have any pics?
Who are you?


----------



## primer (9 Apr 2005)

drrchief said:
			
		

> > :skull: >
> What was my nickname?
> And do you have any pics?
> Who are you?



It was Lucifer  >

Viva 5th Batt


----------



## thiffault (11 Apr 2005)

I was a Platoon WO for Basic Smallbore.

Any pics?????


----------



## medic65726 (11 Apr 2005)

I'm still scanning more photos...............was "D" Coy, Smallbore?
If so, attached is the staff pic.
More will follow.


----------



## thiffault (11 Apr 2005)

Thats the one.

I'm second on the left, back row.


----------



## primer (11 Apr 2005)

thiffault said:
			
		

> Thats the one.
> 
> I'm second on the left, back row.



Hay GGHG  you going back to Blackdown this year.as a CQ


----------



## drrchief (12 Apr 2005)

'G' Coy or mess pics from the O Club?


----------



## Jonny Boy (12 Apr 2005)

thiffault said:
			
		

> Thats the one.
> 
> I'm second on the left, back row.



the second on the left? isn't that a SGT?  ???


----------



## thiffault (12 Apr 2005)

Your other left.............................................oops I mean right.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (13 Apr 2005)

holy **** that photo (D Coy) brings back just a few memories. I was a cadet in D Coy that summer.......and I remember you thiffault! my how the years go by


----------



## thiffault (13 Apr 2005)

Hard to belive that was 10 years ago.  

The more I look at that picture, the more I keep thinking "What an ugly bunch of pugs!!"


----------



## FATAL_touch_9411 (4 Jul 2005)

Well Well, it's been a long time since that picture, I'm in the training pic two over left from Moe, we did para together along with "teabag" and a few others that year, not in said pic, thifault I think we partied that year, or you use to hang at our shack(which was always happenin and loaded with the women, storm? i was gettin wasted @ the Holiday Inn in Barrie. . post more pics if you.. 9411 the last hard-ass jump course. . .   \m/   Till I DIE   \m/


----------



## armygurl_557 (5 Jul 2005)

WOW.. Sounds like one hell of a storm..  10 years really does make a big difference..


----------



## drrchief (6 Jul 2005)

Paramoe;

Just wndering if you found pics from 'G' Coy or the 'o' club
interested inseeing them

Drrchief 
Blackdown 1995


----------

